# A Tired Cockapoo



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

After a hard day doing Flyball, Poppy needs a cuddle, it's been a hard day.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless her! She is beautiful but does look worn out!  How did she do?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She really does look tired.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strof51 said:


> After a hard day doing Flyball, Poppy needs a cuddle, it's been a hard day.


Ahhh Poppy does look worn out - it's a tiring business this flyball stuff.









Here's an exhausted Flo at Norwich a few weeks ago...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I want to take Oakley to Flyball next year .. 

Lovely pics .. thank you for sharing 

I want a one of those cuddles xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Poppy looks very happy to be in dad's arms


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so sweet...sleepy poppy


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Tired, but so glossy! What a gorgeous girl Poppy is!!!


----------

